# 2 Questions - Sifu Andrew Kimura (Jun Fan Gung Fu, Jeet Kune Do)



## Chris from CT (Dec 16, 2014)

Video series asking two, non-style related questions from long time practitioners of the Martial Arts.

[yt]




If you enjoy the video, please "like" it and "subscribe" to my channel to see upcoming "2 Questions" videos.
Thank you!

I probably don't have to mention this but, Sifu Andy is Sifu Taky Kimura son.  It was very cool training with them both and their students.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've seen that symbol. The yellow and red one. The rotating yin yang. Is that from Tao of Jeet Kune Do?


----------



## Thunder Foot (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool Chris! Have you ever taken the time to learn Wing Chun?


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 1, 2015)

Thunder Foot said:


> Cool Chris! Have you ever taken the time to learn Wing Chun?


I have only done seminars and spent time on the training floor with friends.  I haven't spent time truly training in the art.  Good times though.


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 1, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> I've seen that symbol. The yellow and red one. The rotating yin yang. Is that from Tao of Jeet Kune Do?


Yes, that's the one.


----------

